# Getting your qualifications or work experience



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Chefs,

I just want to reach out to get an opinion on which option would be best. I was thinking of going back to school to get my chef qualification done it will take 6 months. However, work have just resume for us and I have been moved to a new restaurant with opportunity to be trained on grill. It's a one hat restaurant. I'm not a big fan of working while studying because I'm not giving it my 100 percent but the opportunity at this restaurant is also really good. What should j choose? At the end of the day I'll still open my owe restaurant in the future but what's a better decision now? 

Thanks in advance 
Jeremy


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

Short answer: Depends on what your goals are. As for owning your own spot, I suggest both. You will gain quality knowledge about financials and such through school but experience is where it really becomes engrained. You said school is only for 6 months, I'd grind it out and work. It'll still be less hours working than running your own spot, at least in the beginning.


----------

